# Sick Alpaca with white eyelids!



## chicks & ducks (Oct 11, 2012)

Our little fella is over a year old now. Yesterday we noticed a change in behavior, not major, but enough for us to notice. Last night we did an eye lid check just to see what was going on and he is white as can be!  Now we recently lost another alpaca like this early in the summer. Called the local vet-who happens to be a camellid expert, which is handy, last time and her advice was it was probably ulcers and stress from his latest sheering, coupled with life with goats who didn't recognize him after his sheering.  Anyway long story short, we took her advice and waited a couple days.  Day 3 he was on deaths door-couldn't control his body, head bobbing all over the place. Heartbreaking to watch.  She offered to come out after her other rounds but he was gone about an hour later. 
Now...maybe that's just put a sour taste in my mouth but now that this little guy seems (or, lets face it IS) sick, I'm really not happy to wait and see what will happen.  I've called and left a message with her and in the meantime googled everything I could.   Because this guy went from being a happy, running and jumping (especially at feeding time) to a sedentry lethargic fella in the space of a day or two I'm super worried that it might be EPE.   
From what I've read on line it can happen very fast, especially with babies who, physically, have less blood.  The advice I saw repeated most often for that was tetracycline now, ask questions later, especially as the critter can die before the test results for epe even come back.  

When I talked to the dr and explained my concerns she said we should run a fecal(we use safegaurd btw) so I drove 24 miles(yeah, that's local for me    ) and dropped off a fecal, she said she'd start it tonight, results in 24 hours. (for $25.00-is that about right?) Anyway, cost isn't the issue.  HOWEVER when I got home dh and I went out and gave the little fella a dose of meds.  Worst case, I read, it won't work if it's not treating an infection but it also won't cause harm to give a dose.

This sight is my 'go to' for things like this. I'm just wondering if anyone would do anything differently?  I asked her if I should do anything for this guy(bearing in mind his eyelids actually ARE white!) and she said no, just wait for the fecal to come back because it's probably coccidia, which safegaurd doesn't treat.

Anyone?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 11, 2012)

First, if you are concerned about ulcers, then this guy should be on Sulcrafate. Given 1 pill per 50 lbs twice a day for 14 days. 

I have never dealt with EPE so I don't know much about it. Certainly getting the antibiotics on board won't hurt but you hate to give things that are unnecessary. Since you will find out the fecal results tomorrow, I would wait. If he lost his buddy, then I would be getting him on Sulcrafate though.

AlpacaNation is a really good place for getting advice on alpacas. There are a lot of experts on there who can probably help you better on the EPE stuff.

Just so you know, by the time you realize an alpaca has an ulcer and the alpaca is showing some symptoms, it is probably too late. If he lost his buddy and has stress in his life, an ulcer is a pretty likely problem.


----------



## chicks & ducks (Oct 11, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> First, if you are concerned about ulcers, then this guy should be on Sulcrafate. Given 1 pill per 50 lbs twice a day for 14 days.
> 
> I have never dealt with EPE so I don't know much about it. Certainly getting the antibiotics on board won't hurt but you hate to give things that are unnecessary. Since you will find out the fecal results tomorrow, I would wait. If he lost his buddy, then I would be getting him on Sulcrafate though.
> 
> ...


thanks for the quick reply!
Actually I wasn't concerned about ulcers this time. The alpaca that had ulcers died earlier in the year, about a week after a sheering. Because the vet said the goats may have further stressed him (as they wouldn't recognize him) we decided to sell the goats off.  For a few weeks we had no pets in this particular area-no alpacas or goats.  
SO we decided to start with 2 new alpacas.   So, I'm happy to say, this fella still has HIS buddy (and no goats)  who won't leave his side right now apart from getting a drink from the spring and then coming right back.

I have to say, I didn't know that about ulcers!  There's no reason(that WE know of) that this little fella should 'suddenly' be stressed.  What I mean is-no changes in location or food or anything of that nature. Everything with him appears to have been normal, no diarrhea or anything unusual, healthy appetite, just suddenly seemed to take a 180 degree turn in the space of a day.

I wonder if I should offer sulcrafate as a preventative/precaution?! If you can't tell till it's too late.  We normally just worm them, give them hay, minerals and occasional grain treats in winter. Nothing else. Like you said-we don't want to give anything unnecessary. I'll go check out that website again now, though I THINK that's where I got most of my initial information from earlier today, the name sure sounds familiar. Thought I DO love this site, it might be worth registering over there too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh, I thought this guy lost his buddy. Sounds like worms or EPE could be the problem. They have a forum on AlpacaNation and if you register, I'm sure someone could help you. I never had EPE so that is one of the diseases I just don't know much about.


----------



## LaGallinaLoca (Oct 12, 2012)

Actually, omeprazole (gastrogard for horses) is best for ulcer prevention. Use the dose on the dial.

The paleness can be caused by Mycoplasma. Here is an article on it:

One beautiful Colorado evening, you arrive home to find Bonnie, one of your favorite alpacas, weak, down, and breathing rapidly. A quick exam by your veterinarian reveals that she is also pale and has a high heart rate, which also describes you at this point. Some brief blood tests show that Bonnie is anemic – too few red blood cells – which helps explain her current signs of illness. Upon microscopic examination of Bonnies’ blood, your veterinarian announces, “Bonnie has Mycoplasma haemolamae. 

To which, you (and most of the camelid industry and veterinary profession) respond, “Huh? What’s that? 

Recently, the red blood cell parasite Eperythrozoon (commonly know as “Epe ) was renamed Mycoplasma haemolamae based on the results of genetic studies done on the organism. This change in name is just that, a name change; it does not reflect any change in our understanding of the biology of this organism and the disease it causes. If you have had to deal with Epe in your alpacas, you know that we in the veterinary profession still have a great deal to learn about this organism, but this article will summarize what we currently do understand.

What is it?

    Mycoplasma haemolamae is a small bacterium that lives on the red blood cells of camelids, and was first reported during the early nineties in Colorado and Illinois in a few sick or immunosuppressed llamas and alpacas. Since its discovery, Mycoplasma haemolamae has been found throughout the United States. Similar organisms are seen in pigs, cattle, dogs, cats, and many other species.

How common is it?

    Mycoplasma haemolamae is found throughout the country and in the majority of camelids in Colorado. Studies have shown that 25% of camelids nationwide have been infected, but up to 80% of camelids in and around Colorado are positive.

What does it do?

    In the majority of infected alpacas, Mycoplasma haemolamae causes no disease at all. Chances are that you may have an infected animal and do not know it. The immune system of some camelids will effectively fight off the infection and rid the bloodstream of the organism. Other animals’ immune systems will not completely eliminate the organism, but will keep it at such a low level that it does not cause disease. These “carrier  animals are the most likely source of infection for other camelids.

    In a few animals, the immune system is unable to effectively fight the infection, and the organism destroys red blood cells, causing anemia. When the immune system fails to fight the parasite, the animal will begin to show signs of the disease. These signs can appear as either acute or chronic disease. The signs of acute disease include sudden weakness and inability to rise, while chronic problems may appear as lethargy, weight loss, or decreased fertility. In animals that show any of these signs of disease, there is often an underlying problem that prevents the immune system from effectively fighting off Mycoplasma haemolamae. These underlying problems may include pneumonia, ulcers, or even moving the animal to a new location. Immunosuppression could be caused by a recent or chronic infectious disease. Non-specific stress such as altered environment, changes in social status, changes in feed or water source, increased breeding use for males, or recent transportation can also be underlying causes of immunosuppression. Unfortunately, it is often difficult to identify the fundamental cause of immunosuppression as the initiating event may already have resolved.

How is it spread?

    Although other species of animals can carry similar organisms, Mycoplasma haemolamae appears to only infect alpacas and other camelids. Transmission of the organism from one animal to another is not completely understood, but believed to be spread only through contact with an infected animal’s blood.

    Infected “carriers  most commonly do not show clinical signs, but may     transmit the parasite through biting insects such as lice, mites, flies, or mosquitoes, reused needles, or blood transfusions.

How do we treat it?

    In animals with anemia from Mycoplasma haemolamae, treatment with oxytetracycline can control the infection and allow the red blood cell count to return to normal. Unfortunately, oxytetracycline is ineffective in completely eliminating the organism from these animals, so they may become carriers or may have a relapse if another stressful event occurs. Currently, no medications have proven effective at eliminating the organism from “carrier  animals.

Can we prevent it?

    Because of the widespread nature of infection, complete prevention is difficult. To decrease the spread, you should properly control insects including lice, mites, and biting flies. A new needle should be used for each animal when treating or vaccinating your herd. Preventing other diseases through proper vaccination, nutrition, and parasite control may help prevent severe disease from Mycoplasma haemolamae. Prevention is best accomplished through routine veterinary care and proper husbandry.

    So in Bonnies’ case, a round of oxytetracycline effectively returned her to good health. As she had just returned from a show, it was assumed that transporting her was the underlying stressor that initiated the acute disease. Although she could have a relapse, Bonnie should go on to have a normal, healthy life.


----------

